# Rock Oyster Festival in doubt



## RoyReed (Feb 28, 2012)

> Restrictions on noise levels could spell the end of an annual music festival in north Cornwall, according to its organiser.


http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-cornwall-17138188
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-cornwall-17176430
http://www.rockoysterfestival.co.uk/

It's a great little festival and it would be a real shame if it didn't happen.


----------



## RoyReed (May 23, 2012)

It's back on and looking good.


----------

